# How Can I get Adderall or Vyvanse?



## whatisnormal (Sep 19, 2010)

I have been diagnosed with GAD and I take 30mg Lexapro a day. I've been on it for probably 3 months and the only thing I noticed is that I don't get a fast heartbeat in social situations. I still feel awkward and disconnected around people. I also used Marijuana heavily and could not live without it. I just recently quit marijuana though. I have severe problems with motivation and depression. I cant seem to do anything. I have taken adderall before for school and I know its the best thing for me. I feel normal while on adderall. I feel no tension, socially normal, everything perfect. I feel perfectly capable of all tasks and dont feel the need to use any drugs or alcohol.

How can I get my doctor to prescribe me adderall or vyvanse without making myself look like a typical drug abuser or seller? I am a college student , 19 years old. I feel if I don't receive this medicine I will fail life because I am already on a downward spiral.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Do you have any ADD symptons perhaps?


----------



## whatisnormal (Sep 19, 2010)

yes I can not even begin my homework. I am always distracting myself. I understand the importance but I just cant get around to doing it. I cant go out to find myself a job. I just sit around all day thinking about why I should do things and why I'm so stupid for not doing them.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

whatisnormal said:


> yes I can not even begin my homework. I am always distracting myself. I understand the importance but I just cant get around to doing it. I cant go out to find myself a job. I just sit around all day thinking about why I should do things and why I'm so stupid for not doing them.


There you have your answer, get tested for your disorder and get your mainstream treatment.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

whatisnormal said:


> yes I can not even begin my homework. I am always distracting myself. I understand the importance but I just cant get around to doing it. I cant go out to find myself a job. I just sit around all day thinking about why I should do things and why I'm so stupid for not doing them.


This sounds like ADD / ADHD-PI. It's what I have and it's the main cause for my social anxiety, because social interaction drains me (even when there is no anxiety present).

I too need to get some stimulants fast, because I'm 26 and my life is in the gutter. I started smoking two days ago and I noticed it helps quite a bit, but has nothing on regular treatment. Maybe you can try nicotine patches or gum while you're still unmedicated. It's also being trialled for official ADHD treatment.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Marijuana is prolly the worst thing you can use for ADD-I. It will slow your cognitive processes and make your ADD worse.

Get tested for ADD immediately. Ask your GP to send you to an ADD specialist if your GP cannot diagnose you alone.


----------



## JWadd (Sep 17, 2010)

I have to disagree with you about marijuana. Many people with ADHD, including myself experience a paradoxical reaction from cannabis. For me marijuana delivers a motivational kick in the *** and on top of that can be quite exhilirating at times as opposed to causing sedation. Additionally, I have found that for me personally, there is a profound synergism which exists between THC and amphetamine salt based medications.

-J


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Am I the only one who is totally unmotivated by dextroamphetamine? It just allows me to sit around in a good mood doing nothing instead of sitting around in a bad mood doing nothing. Motivating it definitely is not, at least for me.

Vyvanse is just an expensive round about way of getting dextroamphetamine, having your body metabolize this pro-drug into what I simply take already in ready-to-work form.

My experience with Adderall amounts to only two pills, so not a lot to go on there, though sure felt like dextroamphetamine to me. Which is no surprise since dex is the main component of Adderall. My pdoc tells me that in his experience 80% of patients can't tell the difference between pure d-amphetamine and the mixed amphetamine salts of Adderall, while 20% prefer one or the other. He's fine with giving a patient whichever one they find best if they have any preference at all. He's also fine with IR or XR, saying it's a matter of personal preference. My preference is IR as it's far less expensive (I have no insurance so I actually know what all this stuff costs). I also strongly prefer having total control over how much I take and when I take it. I don't care for XR pills that tell me I shall take X amount over Y hours, with my only choice being the ability to take some multiple of X if I wish for a higher dose (and out of luck if I want a lower dose).


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Am I the only one who is totally unmotivated by dextroamphetamine? It just allows me to sit around in a good mood doing nothing instead of sitting around in a bad mood doing nothing. Motivating it definitely is not, at least for me.
> 
> Vyvanse is just an expensive round about way of getting dextroamphetamine, having your body metabolize this pro-drug into what I simply take already in ready-to-work form.
> 
> My experience with Adderall amounts to only two pills, so not a lot to go on there, though sure felt like dextroamphetamine to me. Which is no surprise since dex is the main component of Adderall. My pdoc tells me that in his experience 80% of patients can't tell the difference between pure d-amphetamine and the mixed amphetamine salts of Adderall, while 20% prefer one or the other. He's fine with giving a patient whichever one they find best if they have any preference at all. He's also fine with IR or XR, saying it's a matter of personal preference. My preference is IR as it's far less expensive (I have no insurance so I actually know what all this stuff costs). I also strongly prefer having total control over how much I take and when I take it. I don't care for XR pills that tell me I shall take X amount over Y hours, with my only choice being the ability to take some multiple of X if I wish for a higher dose (and out of luck if I want a lower dose).


 Your experience with Dex seems to be the most common one. It's also the reason I think Adderall makes the most sense for me, the levo-amphetamine gets me off my ***. It also creates a little more PNS stimulation than I would like, but I'm withdrawing from Kpin so that has me on edge from the start. I take the XR version (the only form available in Canada), but a mortar and pestle makes it very easy to turn it into IR if I need to take it later in the day. I hated the idea of XR until I realized how painless it was to grind it up and put back in the capsule.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Edwin said:


> This sounds like ADD / ADHD-PI. It's what I have and it's the main cause for my social anxiety, because social interaction drains me (even when there is no anxiety present).
> 
> I too need to get some stimulants fast, because I'm 26 and my life is in the gutter. I started smoking two days ago and I noticed it helps quite a bit, but has nothing on regular treatment. Maybe you can try nicotine patches or gum while you're still unmedicated. It's also being trialled for official ADHD treatment.


If you have ADD you really need to adress it, trust me ADD can completely screw up your life, i wont go into detail but for me the consequences of leaving ADD untreated where huge and got in me into big trouble.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> If you have ADD you really need to adress it, trust me ADD can completely screw up your life, i wont go into detail but for me the consequences of leaving ADD untreated where huge and got in me into big trouble.


 X2. ADD completely dashed any hopes I had of utilizing what skills I do possess. When I read the description of ADHD-I my jaw literally dropped and it all made sense to me. The incredible underachievement of my youth was the ground work for my current self-esteem issues, and ultimately, SA.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I didnt even make it trough highschool, ive allways been the worst student of the class, disappointing my parents the whole time, that in combination with social anxiety, what a fun youth i had...

I'm smart enough to make something out of my life, but add completely abolished those chances.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> I didnt even make it trough highschool, ive allways been the worst student of the class, disappointing my parents the whole time, that in combination with social anxiety, what a fun youth i had...
> 
> I'm smart enough to make something out of my life, but add completely abolished those chances.


Well this seems to happen to all ADHD-PI sufferers. I tried so many things the last few years, but nothing works; because I didn't really want to admit I had this.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I wont go into detail but due to SA and ADD i was completely unable to find a job, wich ultimately ended me with a criminal record (and no it didnt involve things where ive hurt other individuals or steal from hard working people) leaving me now with a criminal record so i cant get most of the good jobs, and the jobs i can get are far from SA friendly.

The only way to get this right and is fix my ADD and start studying again, really ADD is a life destroyer.


----------



## whatisnormal (Sep 19, 2010)

I was wondering, is wellbutrin worth a try instead of amphetamines? Would it be suspicious to ask my doctor to prescribe me wellbutrin?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

whatisnormal said:


> I was wondering, is wellbutrin worth a try instead of amphetamines? Would it be suspicious to ask my doctor to prescribe me wellbutrin?


Wellbutrin is basicly just a NRI and alot weaker then amphetamine's and it wont work as well against social anxiety.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

whatisnormal said:


> I was wondering, is wellbutrin worth a try instead of amphetamines? Would it be suspicious to ask my doctor to prescribe me wellbutrin?


The least sketchy ADHD stimulant to ask for is probably Vyvance because its pretty damn hard to abuse


----------



## whatisnormal (Sep 19, 2010)

I heard vyvanse is expensive. Is that true even with insurance? I have insurance and I was wondering which of these would be the cheapest: Ritalin, Adderall or Vyvanse or Wellbutrin.
Which of these is the most effective for achieving long term goals: Wellbutrin or vyvanse??
I appreciate the support guys


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

GnR said:


> Your experience with Dex seems to be the most common one. It's also the reason I think Adderall makes the most sense for me, the levo-amphetamine gets me off my ***.


In theory that's how it should work. In reality it all depends on the individual, which can be said of every med there is.

I've taken Adderall due to the shortage of pure Dex. In a blind trial, I don't think I'd be able to differentiate them.

My pdoc has told me that 80% of his patients can't tell the difference, with the other 20% have a preference for one or the other.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

whatisnormal said:


> I heard vyvanse is expensive. Is that true even with insurance? I have insurance and I was wondering which of these would be the cheapest: Ritalin, Adderall or Vyvanse or Wellbutrin.
> Which of these is the most effective for achieving long term goals: Wellbutrin or vyvanse??
> I appreciate the support guys


Go to Vyvanse.com -- they have an offer running where your next 6 scripts they'll pay up to $60 toward. Yes, it's expensive.

Both Ritalin & Adderall are generic so they're relatively cheap.

As for Wellbutrin vs Vyvanse they're not even close. Wellbutrin is an atypical anti-depressant, atypical meaning one of a kind that fits into no other drug class. It's not an SSRI, nor SNRI, nor TCA, nor MAOI.... Wellbutrin tends to be a stimulating drug -- though not stimulating enough for me to notice. To me it might as well be a sugar pill.

Vyvanse is definitely not a sugar pill. Take 70 mg for the first time ever & it has all the subtlety of being hit by a freight train.


----------



## Crazyaboutphysiology (Mar 9, 2013)

Edwin said:


> This sounds like ADD / ADHD-PI. It's what I have and it's the main cause for my social anxiety, because social interaction drains me (even when there is no anxiety present).
> 
> I too need to get some stimulants fast, because I'm 26 and my life is in the gutter. I started smoking two days ago and I noticed it helps quite a bit, but has nothing on regular treatment. Maybe you can try nicotine patches or gum while you're still unmedicated. It's also being trialled for official ADHD treatment.


Why would anyone recommend others to start smoking? While nicotine is a stimulant, it is also a depressant, and the affects are so temporary that there is not sufficient stimulation anyway, even if it was enough for the brief period that it gives. The negatives FAR outweigh the positives, and the positives are so minimal that they are non-existant. It is so addictive that only one dose, regardless of how small, will cause struggles to kick it for the rest of your life. No, smoking is not "being trialled for ADHD", any physician or psychiatrist suggesting that you take up smoking has no idea what they are doing and needs to go back to medical school.

Now that I have finished my rant: any physician would be glad to help if you describe the symptoms you stated here, without prescribing you unnecessary medication.

Prescribing smoking?! You would think we were in the 1920's again!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Crazyaboutphysiology said:


> Why would anyone recommend others to start smoking? While nicotine is a stimulant, it is also a depressant, and the affects are so temporary that there is not sufficient stimulation anyway, even if it was enough for the brief period that it gives. The negatives FAR outweigh the positives, and the positives are so minimal that they are non-existant. It is so addictive that only one dose, regardless of how small, will cause struggles to kick it for the rest of your life. No, smoking is not "being trialled for ADHD", any physician or psychiatrist suggesting that you take up smoking has no idea what they are doing and needs to go back to medical school.
> 
> Now that I have finished my rant: any physician would be glad to help if you describe the symptoms you stated here, without prescribing you unnecessary medication.
> 
> Prescribing smoking?! You would think we were in the 1920's again!


I agree, recommending smoking as a medical treatment is very inappropriate.
If you need stimulants just see a doctor, tell them why and ask nicely. Why does nobody get this? geeze!


----------



## iamugenmc (Sep 23, 2013)

*My Personal Take.*

Marijuana is Tricky. 
when i was taking medication for my ADHD symptoms i used marijuana to calm down the social anxiety that came along with the focus that the pill helped me obtain. i also can relate to most of your comments about being a good student and knowing i have potential, but sitting around and not acting on that potential. in fact now im procrastinating an assignment for sociology class looking up how i can get another prescription of vyvance to prevent myself from slacking off and falling behind, but i disagree with those of you who said you were a failure and could no longer obtain that potential in life, it's always about the now. without the willpower to actually put in the work to receive the great grades that you know you can achieve you'll only sit around doing nothing with or without the medication, and this happened for me for a long time before i actually put it into use. im twenty years old now and finally finished high school and just have begun my first year of college this semester. without my medication i've been falling behind but have managed to get my work in knowing the seriousness of college, and how it differs from high school, but i've been staying up until almost the next morning every night, sometimes finishing my assignments 5 minuets before class, printing them out and handing them in, and this is not acceptable if i'd like to achieve the potential that i and we all can as human beings. sitting around distracting yourself (like im doing now,) is a huge problem. but relying on the pills alone as a means to help you do what need's to be done is even more of a problem. when i was in boarding school i worked with my psychiatrist to come up with a number of methods to help me focus when and when off the pills. and it's rewarding. i suggest that any and all of you who have the means of doing so should. one love.

-MUGEN


----------

